# Suggested places to buy molds?



## My Mountain Soaps (Oct 4, 2013)

Im sure that there is a post on here somewhere that addresses suggested places to buy molds, but being that i am forum numskull i dont know how to search for it. But, i would like your suggestions as to where to find the silicone no line soap mold? i have been searching online all night, including brambleberry, wholesale supplies plus, amazon, ebay, and a few other odd webpages that popped up. So far ebay has the most affordable. two five pound molds for 54$. is that a good deal, or do you have any suggestions? I am looking in the 5-10 pound range, cold process. Once again thank you for your time!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 4, 2013)

If you are looking for silicone lined wood molds, Brambleberry and Wholesale Supplies Plus has them.  I buy the silicone liners from Brambleberry and then had my husband make me wooden molds that the liner fits inside of.  Love them.  Started with 2 now up to 8 of them.  I also have a Kelsei slab mold with dividers but only use that for salt bars.  Im sure others will share their information too.   Another place that as some is Nurture Soap Supplies.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Oct 4, 2013)

thank you! I'll take a look!


----------



## lra (Oct 4, 2013)

Essential depot has silicon mold. I believe the mold is on sale for $29. You will get 10% off if you buy 3. 3 molds will fit inside large USPS box so that you don't have to buy or make extra wooden box.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Oct 4, 2013)

i wound up buying some no line molds on ebay. I hope they work!


----------



## dlewis17 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Silicon Molds*

I had so much trouble getting soap out of molds when I first started.  I ordered Brambleberry's 5 pound wooden mold that the bottom sides out.  I also purchased the silicon liner.  OMG solved all my soap problems.  My soap comes out perfect every time.  I also purchased extra liners so when my soap hardens a little I take it out but, let it sit in the liner for a few more days. That way I didn't have to buy so many molds. These molds are a little pricey, but well worth it.


----------



## gruntedsoaps (Oct 4, 2013)

im sort of cheap. actually its why I started making my own soap. I don't use wood molds or silicone lined molds.  I have a silicone loaf pan I found on amazon for 6 bucks.  its done the job so far. amazon has a S* ton of molds that can be had for cheap.  all around 6-12 bucks, shipping is free as long as the whole order is 25$ or more.


----------



## skayc1 (May 8, 2015)

I was wanting to get brambleberry's silicone slab mold liner, only I am not lucky enough to have someone to make a wooden mold for it to fit in.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (May 8, 2015)

I got all of my silicone molds on Amazon, just have to pay close attention to the dimensions of them. But I got a 1 lb, 3 lb, and 4 lb. silicone mold/liner for under 25$. I was just starting out then, and they were my very first soap molds. I propped them up with books to keep the sides straight. 

I ended up not liking the slanted sides of the 4 lb mold, and wanted nice square soaps, so I bought 2-  4 lb. wooden molds from E-bay. They ended up being 2.88 oz shy of 4 lbs though, and I really wanted smaller molds for testing fragrances and swirls and techniques (I made soap on a stick for a long time).

My boyfriend ended up making me a LOT of smaller wood molds because I like CPOP and testing/playing, but ultimately I found silicone on Amazon.

Moral of the story here though, is, I outgrew my love for silicone in less than two weeks, for anything other than overflow and sample size bars.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 8, 2015)

skayc1 said:


> I was wanting to get brambleberry's silicone slab mold liner, only I am not lucky enough to have someone to make a wooden mold for it to fit in.


 

This post is 2 years old.   You may want to start a new topic.


----------

